# DTG Kiosk II Direct to Garment Printer Question



## thesaltysurfer (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi,
I'm thinking of buying a DTG Kiosk II Direct to Garment Printer. Does anyone own one, and if so any feedback on the machine would be great. There are some older posts about it, however I would like some current advice. Thanks in advance! 
Mike


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

Are you buying new from a dealer or used on the internet?


----------



## thesaltysurfer (Aug 31, 2008)

well I found a used one online for $5k, or I could go direct to DTGAmerica and buy a certified refurb for $9k. Why?
*
*


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

Because if you buy a used on you are most likely buying someone elses problems! Also the software to run the printer may not have any installation codes left. If you do not have experience with one you will need training on the printer maintenance and software usage which will cost you more. All these come with the printer when purchased through a distributor!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I have one, we only use it for lights... haven't mastered the pretreatment for darks and the ones we've done haven't done well in the wash...

If you are buying one used, you really need to plan on replacing the entire ink delivery system. I would also plan on replacing the head since you don't know what they did to the machine before they stored it.

Honestly, in the long run, you might be better off guying a refurb from SWF or Equipment Zone, at least you will have support for the machine. Given your location, I'd tell you to call Harry at EZ, you could probably go see the machine in person...


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

There are parts (WIMS board for example) for the DTG Kiosk that are exclusive to the DTG Brand and would not available to companies other than DTG Brand dealers.


----------



## thesaltysurfer (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the great info, I'm quickly being talked out of it. Which is good. Does anyone know of a great digital printing company in MA? Very hard to find them out here. And the ones that are here can not print on dark shirts. 

Thanks again!
Mike


----------



## rangituhaha (Jul 26, 2007)

I own an DTG Kiosk 2 and I love the machine. I had a wims thing put on it and it has improved my machine 100%.

There is a learning curve but I think there is a learning curve in general when it comes to using DTG printers.

As for the washing? mine seems to wash good no fading but after about 20 washes the picture can start to crack. When I first started, my images on dark shirts would start to peal after 5 washes. It was forum member sunnydayz told me I was using too much pretreatment. sunnydayz was right.

this is my kiosk 2 with the wims upgrade kit
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vY_6V4Xl15s[/media]


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

Rangituhaha were did you get the Wims system on your Kiosk? Was it an add on or did it come with it?


----------



## rangituhaha (Jul 26, 2007)

I've had my machine for around 2 years and added the wims upgrade kit for the kiosk 2 this year in August.

I got the wims from impression technology in Sydney, Australia. In total the wims cost about $499.00. The wims version I have only keeps the white ink moving but you have to flush out the ink from the print head manually.

Since having the wims attached to the machine, the machine runs great.


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the answer I am wondering if and when it will be available here is the US and what it will cost!


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

How much was your WIMS system?


----------



## DigitalStamp (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello, I need help.
I have a kiosk 2 dtg not on when you press "power"
however light sensors bed printing and operates "ink fill" button.
* Any idea what could be wrong?
Thank You


----------



## Jason S. (Oct 12, 2018)

I recently bought a kiosk 2 used, and I'm having a few problems with it. I cleaned the capping station but I've noticed the wiper doesn't move. I can't get it to move by manually turning the gears either. I'm assuming one of the gears might be stripped, but I can't see it. I've been trying to remove the wiper pump assembly, but can't get it off. Also, when I turn it on the print head will move back and forth a couple times very fast, then will quickly move all the way to the left until the gears crank and then stops running with the error button flashing. Please help!!!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

The print head issue is most likely an issue with the encoder strip - either it is dirty or it is not passing through the slot on the back of the print carriage. As for the wiper, it's usually easier to remove the capping station as well as the wiper assembly. IIRC, the are 2 or 3 screws holding the wiper assembly in place and I forget if there is 1 or 2 screws holding the capping station, I think 2...


----------



## Jason S. (Oct 12, 2018)

Ok thanks. I’ll look at the encoder strip and see what happens. I was able to remove the wiper pump assembly. I fixed the problem, it wasn’t in the gears. There was a little arm that went into a rail that was driven by the gears to move the wiper.


----------



## Jason S. (Oct 12, 2018)

Ok thanks. I’ll look at the encoder strip and see what happens. I was able to remove the wiper pump assembly. I fixed the problem, it wasn’t in the gears. There was a little arm that went into a rail that was driven by the gears to move the wiper.


----------

